# Connector trail from Cloudland Canyon to Lula Lake..



## NGxplr22 (Nov 8, 2009)

Has anyone hiked the new trail connecting Cloudland Canyon SP and Lula Lake Landtrust on Lookout Mountain?

It was opened mid summer and is supposed to be a little more than five miles one way.


----------



## luv2camp (Nov 10, 2009)

I read about it somewhere. I need to check in to it.  Seems like it would be longer than 5 miles?


----------



## zekekb (Nov 11, 2009)

From the parks website:



LONG BRANCH TRAIL
5.6 miles one-way. Rated moderate.
The Long Branch Trail is the first completed section of the Cloudland Connector Trail. Located approximately 11 miles from the park entrance, the Nickajack Rd. trailhead is open daily from sunrise to sunset. Although it currently ends at Hwy. 157 (no parking), the trail will eventually continue into the park. This multi-use trail is cooperatively managed by the Lula Lake Land Trust and the Georgia Department of Natural Resources.


----------



## NGxplr22 (Nov 11, 2009)

If I understand correctly, the full trail system, when completed, will stretch from St. Elmo (basically Chattanooga) to Trenton. 

I guess I'll have to go check it out soon.


----------

